# 05/06 Sacramento Kings vs. the Pacific Division



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, I am ripping off the Nets' board

In this thread discuss how the Kings will do against the Pacific Division teams, matchups, etc., etc. 









Sacramento Kings

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" TITLE="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WELLS, BONZI" TITLE="WELLS, BONZI" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WELLS, BONZI.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SKINNER, BRIAN" TITLE="SKINNER, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/SKINNER, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KENNY" TITLE="THOMAS, KENNY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/THOMAS, KENNY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" TITLE="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/WILLIAMSON, CORLISS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARTIN, KEVIN" TITLE="MARTIN, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/MARTIN, KEVIN.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HART, JASON" TITLE="HART, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bobcats/HART, JASON.jpg">

*
VS.*










Golden State Warriors
November 30th @ Golden State
February 21st @ Sacramento
March 26th @ Sacramento
March 31st @ Golden State

The Warriors won last seasons series 3-1.

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, BARON" TITLE="DAVIS, BARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/DAVIS, BARON.jpg">
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BIEDRINS, ANDRIS" TITLE="BIEDRINS, ANDRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/BIEDRINS, ANDRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CABARKAPA, ZARKO" TITLE="CABARKAPA, ZARKO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/CABARKAPA, ZARKO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIETRUS, MICKAEL" TITLE="PIETRUS, MICKAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/PIETRUS, MICKAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CHEANEY, CALBERT" TITLE="CHEANEY, CALBERT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/CHEANEY, CALBERT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg">











Los Angeles Clippers 
December 27th @ Los Angeles
January 6th @ Sacramento
April 2nd @ Sacramento
April 7th @ Los Angeles

The Kings won last season series 4-0.

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KAMAN, CHRIS" TITLE="KAMAN, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/KAMAN, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRAND, ELTON" TITLE="BRAND, ELTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND, ELTON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MAGGETTE, COREY" TITLE="MAGGETTE, COREY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/MAGGETTE, COREY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MOBLEY, CUTINO" TITLE="MOBLEY, CUTINO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/MOBLEY, CUTINO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CASSELL, SAM" TITLE="CASSELL, SAM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/CASSELL, SAM.jpg">
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REBRACA, ZELJKO" TITLE="REBRACA, ZELJKO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/REBRACA, ZELJKO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILCOX, CHRIS" TITLE="WILCOX, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/WILCOX, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSS, QUINTON" TITLE="ROSS, QUINTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/ROSS, QUINTON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LIVINGSTON, SHAUN" TITLE="LIVINGSTON, SHAUN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/LIVINGSTON, SHAUN.jpg">











Los Angeles Lakers 
January 19th @ Sacramento
February 23rd @ Los Angeles
March 14th @ Sacramento
March 22nd @ Los Angeles

The Kings won last seasons series 3-1.

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BROWN, KWAME" TITLE="BROWN, KWAME" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/BROWN, KWAME.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MCKIE, AARON" TITLE="MCKIE, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/MCKIE, AARON.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="COOK, BRIAN" TITLE="COOK, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/COOK, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GEORGE, DEVEAN" TITLE="GEORGE, DEVEAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GEORGE, DEVEAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALTON, LUKE" TITLE="WALTON, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/WALTON, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="VUJACIC, SASHA" TITLE="VUJACIC, SASHA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/VUJACIC, SASHA.jpg">











Phoenix Suns
November 6th @ Phoenix
January 17th @ Sacramento
February 10th @ Phoenix
April 11th @ Sacramento 

Last seasons series was tied 2-2.

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STOUDEMIRE, AMARE" TITLE="STOUDEMIRE, AMARE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/STOUDEMIRE, AMARE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARION, SHAWN" TITLE="MARION, SHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/MARION, SHAWN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NASH, STEVE" TITLE="NASH, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/NASH, STEVE.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JAMES" TITLE="JONES, JAMES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/JONES, JAMES.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DIAW, BORIS" TITLE="DIAW, BORIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/DIAW, BORIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BELL, RAJA" TITLE="BELL, RAJA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/jazz/BELL, RAJA.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BARBOSA, LEANDRO" TITLE="BARBOSA, LEANDRO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/BARBOSA, LEANDRO.jpg">


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I love when the Kings play the Clippers though last year the Clippers went 0-4 against them, all the games were close. I think some of best games I watched were Kings vs. Clippers, I guess both teams match up well against each other. Bibby being the clutch deciding factor. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Most of the teams in our division have improved or made some minor adjustments, I think we should have a good chance at winning every series. Goldenstate should be a intresting one I think we can match up much better with them this year, Clippers could create some problems with Cat and Sam in the backcourt, we know what to expect from the Suns we need to outscore them to win and for the Lakers I think would be pretty much the same as last year.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Warriors best team in California possibly best in Pacific could be the next Suns but better with the Top record in NBA who knows I believe so though. :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------

